# Delta Waterfowl



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

The Puddle Jumpers Chapter of Delta Waterfowl will be holding their second annual banquet at the Bismarck AmVets Club, August 17. The social begins at 5:30 p.m. and the dinner begins at 7:00 p.m.

A single ticket ($40) gets you dinner and a 1-year membership to Delta. Youth tickets are available for $25, and couple tickets are available for $55. Sponsor and Canvasback Sponsor tickets are available. A significant amount of money raised at this banquet stays with the local chapter for habitat development, youth programs, and other activities.

If you are interested in a ticket, please drop me an email ([email protected]) or private message. You can also call Troy Reno at Bismarck Delta office. For more information on Delta, visit their website: http://www.deltawaterfowl.org/.

Hope to see many of you at the banquet! :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

And you get to hear me make a fool of myself on stage.

Does it get any better???

:beer:

See you there.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Hustad, save me a ticket! Im coming out west!!!!


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

If you hear someone in the back heckling and making obscene gestures while your talking, it isn't me!!! dd:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

GB3 I will save you a ticket. I will have it for you at the door ($40.00).

We might need to think of an "after" banquet party or something, since your coming out to the wild west.

We get to watch Hustad on stage blowing the mighty goose call. Grr....Grrr...rrr... Should be a great time, see ya there.

:beer:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

The way it sounds I will also be up there blowing a call too. :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We're making some noise together for charity.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

This is going to be fun!!

Better look out, you may be starting something here in Bismarck. :beer:

GB3, give us 90 seconds and we will be your critics just to get you ready for the deal at Scheels in Fargo!!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Thats cool, maybe I will just make a *** of myself up in front of all you guys. I guess I just have cold feet.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Better to break you in ahead of time...

I did a game feed in Fargo a couple years ago and my reed locked up and I sounded horrible. Good times.......


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Hustad and GB3 -

I think you guys will do fine... Just don't have to many Soda's and shots...

It will be a nice change to listen to sweet music during the banq. Grr..Gr....

I will be busy preparing the for the banq. all day... See you guys at the door!

Hope you guys enjoy the banq. :beer:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Im leaving town at noon. I cant wait!!!


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

GB3 -

Glad your excited, I am too... I can't fricken sleep, it's sort of like the night before the opener.

See ya soon! :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'm sure delta is glad to have a committee member like you. You must've put in 500 hours on this banquet.

Hopefully some more chapters will open up around the state.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

It was finally great to meet you guys. Just wait until Sept 10, thats when the fun will start!! By the way evertbody who reads this BECOME A MEMBER OF DELTA WATERFOWL. They have WAY MORE to offer for the ducks then what DU.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

So how many turned out for the Dinner then?

Make any money?


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

What a time!! :beer:

Met some new buds and got to visit with some old ones. What a pleasure to break bread Dick Monson and tip one back with John Solberg, two class individuals!! 

Chris and GB3 can really make some sweet music on those goose calls, excellent job!! :wink:

They were expecting 300 and from what I could tell there weren't many empty seats. I understand they did very well!!

DeltaBoy and the crew did the organization proud!! :beer:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

We had around 270-290 people attend the 2nd Annual "Puddle Jumper's" of Delta Waterfowl Banq. We can't wait to start building the wood duck/hen houses with the boy/girl scout troops this fall. Our plan is to monitor them and keep a running record after they are installed. Should be interesting project with the troops. Yes, we raised some money that will help our local chapter!

Thanks again too all of you who attended the banq. Hope to see you next year!

Chairman, 
Scott


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

It was a good time, I spent too much money but hey, it's for charity. 

Nice work DeltaBoy and BigDaddy (and thanks for not outbidding me for the RNT's).


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Oh.... GR...Gr.... Those RNT calls are NICE! You got a hella of a deal.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Here is a "draft" summary of the banquet:

http://www.deltawaterfowl.org/home/chap ... mpers.html

Good times...


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

It was a blast! I wish that I would have known that Dick and some of the rest were there. I probably saw you, but I didn't know who you were. Good luck with those RNT calls, Chris, although you do owe me for not outbidding you. I was ready to go up to $100, but I was stuck at my raffle station. Tune my Winglock and we'll call it even.

DeltaBoy worked his tail off on this year's event. Hats off to him. If any of you guys want to get involved with the local committee, drop Scott or me an email or pm.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

BigDaddy said:


> Tune my Winglock and we'll call it even.


You got it.

Drop me a pm.


----------

